# Reliable Semi-automatic .308 Winchester



## WhiteKnight (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey, I have been looking around and I have heard good things about a lot of different rifles. I hear that the Knight SR-25 is a very capable weapon but I have also heard that it has issues with firing. Would anyone be able to suggest a reliable semi-automatic rifle that is chambered for the .308 Winchester (7.62 NATO)?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

you might want to check out DPMS.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

there are tons of great .308 semi's out there
I have to ask you what do you want the rifle to do/for
a springfield m1a comes to mind real fast, proven its self in combat for the past 50 yrs or so, and still being used
accurate, reliable and good looking in my eyes
HK makes several, so does all the bigger AR copy companys
in a more hunting line, remington make one, winchester does to, , and many more

the biggest deal with them working, is quality ammo and cleaning them

all semis are prown to issues if the ammo doean't have what it takes to work there actions, and a dirty action can cause reliability issues as well.
but all the brand name guns work if used right and taken care of with right ammo

budget will have a big issue here too, most top reliable rifles cost $$$$ to get the reliability at a cost to a point
but again what do you want the semi to do hunt or blast, sniper want a be???
that can help you decide on what make and model


----------



## WhiteKnight (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a range shooter, though I have gone hunting in the past. The money isn't really that big a deal, I'm not as worried about how much it will cost as how well it will preforms. My M700 is an excellent weapon, really good for the longer range shots but it has proven to be to slow. I guess you could say I'm a wanna be sniper, but there are other things to look at. Overall weight, loaded, unloaded, with scope, without scope. Length, such.

I am going to test fire a Knight SR-25 EM Carbine tomorrow, though it looks good on paper I've heard it lacking in accuracy past 700 meters.

I've also heard good things about the Beretta T3 Tactical, but sadly it's a bolt action. People keep telling me that a Semi-automatic is a waste, it really is horrible.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Night makes a very good rifle. If you want the long range ability with that rifle get the longer barrel. It will make it easy to get to the long ranges. DPMS makes some nice rifles. I have an AR-10T and it shoots very well. Currently I am not sold on the Armalite company. I have seen a few rifles recently that are lackluster at best. Granted they could have been made on a day where the person was mad who knows. I read about a guy who just bought a AR-10a1 that had so much free boar if you put a 750gr A-max on top of a casing and chambered it the lands would not push it into the casing or leave marks on the bullet. I friend of mine bought one a few months ago and he said something similar. Back when I had a standard AR-50 the throat on that rifle was nowhere near that.


----------



## WhiteKnight (Mar 4, 2011)

I considered Armalite at one time, but the old man I go to the range with (Ones of my dads old marine buddies) suggested against them. Said they fired well and were reliable until you actually took into a situation when it really needed to fire. So I jumped off the armalite ship. I went and looked at a few DPMS, they look like some nice guns but the welded iron sights kills it for me. I know I could easily get rid of them but it doesn't make sense to me to buy a gun that needs work just so you can use a scope on it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Springfield has to be my first choice. Not sure what more you need than a DPMS. Most of the .308 ect models are flat tops and you can always get flip up irons. The Tikka T3 is a nice rifle, but I would take a bolt over a semi any day


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

both ed brown, and Baer custom, make ar 15 type .308 that come with a 1/2 inch guarantee
but they will run about 2 grand or so, PSO's and several other makes some that run a lot more but will be as durable and accurate as you can get


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

WhiteKnight said:


> I'm a range shooter, though I have gone hunting in the past. The money isn't really that big a deal, I'm not as worried about how much it will cost as how well it will preforms. My M700 is an excellent weapon, really good for the longer range shots but it has proven to be to slow. I guess you could say I'm a wanna be sniper, but there are other things to look at. Overall weight, loaded, unloaded, with scope, without scope. Length, such.
> 
> I am going to test fire a Knight SR-25 EM Carbine tomorrow, though it looks good on paper I've heard it lacking in accuracy past 700 meters.
> 
> I've also heard good things about the Beretta T3 Tactical, but sadly it's a bolt action. People keep telling me that a Semi-automatic is a waste, it really is horrible.


If youre a "wannabe sniper" you should be more concerned with making that "slow" first shot count, rather than having a bunch of "fast" follow ups. oke:

As far as semi-autos go, if you want accuracy, an AR10 platform is probably a good choice.

If you want RELIABILITY, the time tested MIA is the way to go. (and if you upgrade to a national match is very accurate as well).


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you want top accuracy the M1a is not the way to go. While it is a nice rifle it is hard to keep shooting accurately. When I was shooting Service Rifle (SR) competition all of the old timers said the M1a had issues with keeping it shooting it accurately. Heck even the USMC dumped the ones they bought at the start of the war. They replaced it with the SAM-R.

http://www.marines.mil then search for Anti-terrorism unit evaluates rifle

There is a reason most who shoot SR are shooting the AR-15. They continually shoot better and you do not need a M1a master to take your rifle to every time you have issues.

The First rule of Chuck Norris is: you do not talk about Chuck Norris.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ill agree with ya people. The M1A can be hard to keep shooting well, but they do often get a bad rap for being wildly innacurate. Getting them to shoot around MOA or just under isnt terribly difficult, especially with the newer stock/chassis options, and upgraded models. However getting down to 1/2 gets to be very difficult or...an effort in futility.

Ive shot both platforms a lot, the AR's may be more accurate, but ill never be convinced they are more reliable than the M1. And IMO, what good is accuracy if it doesn't go bang every time I want it to.


----------

